# Superstitions



## FLBuff PE (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a few wierd/strange superstitions.

I always out on my left sock and shoe first.

I lift my feet whenever crossing my home county line. This includes in the car or on a bike (I take my feet off the pedals).

I kiss the back of my hand and slap the roof of the car for luck whenever I go through a yellow light.

What superstitions do other people have?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

Holding a button and making a wish when you see a funeral procession.

My sister holds her breath while passing a cemetery.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 25, 2010)

In my college days, our standard “get one for me when you get yours” signal was to hold your can / bottle to your forehead. I still tap my forehead upon finishing my last, before I leave a pub.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 25, 2010)

I have to check my alarm clock 3 times before I go to sleep. Sounds more like OCD though.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 25, 2010)

Everything I can think of that I do is more borderline OCD....

Locking the car twice as I walk away

double checking the sound level and radio station of the alarm before bed

there's a handful of others, but all OCD-like in nature


----------



## WoodSlinger (Aug 25, 2010)

Most of things I "have" to do are probably better in line with OCD, but I feel if I don't do them, then I will have bad fortune, which I guess makes it superstitious.

When making a sandwich, the bread has to match up like it was in the bag. I don't/can't step on the joints in the side walk. I have to lock my car twice, sometimes three times, depending on my mood.

Here's one that goes back to when I was a kid. When I put my kids to bed, I always say see you tomorrow, or see you in the morning, and I repeat it until I get a response. I figure if we have an agreement to see each other then no one will die in their sleep. When I was a kid, for some reason, I thought I was going to die in my sleep. Every night I would tell my mother, "see you in the morning", and I would repeat it until she said, "see you in the morning". It went away when my mother/parents stopped putting me to bed, but resurfaced when my daughter was able to speak and the bed time routine began. I don't think I believe any of us are going to die any time soon, but I just feel like it's something that has to be done. A little nutty I maybe.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm the same way with the bedtime routine! I have to admit it got worse when my grandmother was sick and then died. For the days before I always told her my standard, "I'll see you later." The final time I left I said, "Good bye," and I got the call ten minutes later that she had died. I always make sure to tell my kid and my husband, "See you in the morning," or "See you later," or something else more open ended.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

we never send get well cards to the hospital. Every person ever sent a card from us to the hospital has died.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

any superstitions not related to death/dying this is getting alittle depressing


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2010)

just thought of another one. If you drop silverware at home it means company is coming. I forgot the key though to decipher whos coming (i.e. fork means man/woman)


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 25, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> just thought of another one. If you drop silverware at home it means company is coming. I forgot the key though to decipher whos coming (i.e. fork means man/woman)



I'd consider that more of an old wives tale.... but there does seem to be a big fat grey area between old wives tales, OCD, and superstitions

I thought of one while I was playing cards at lunch.... I always have to use the 4 and 6 of spades as the scorecards, rather than the 4 and 6 of hearts.... I have a feeling it has to with that being the cards I had when I first learned....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't like looking down dark hallways. Always made me a bit fearful. Big bells, like those in church steeples give me the creeps, too.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 25, 2010)

When I was in high school, on game day (played HS baseball) I would blare Metallica's "One" Never finished lower than 4th in the state all 4 years!

When I got married, at the beginning of the Groom/Mother dance I had the DJ play a few seconds of the song....nobody knew what was going on except us two. Pretty cool.


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2010)

I always roll my head and crack my neck before I make a pass down the track. More OCD than anything, but I always do it.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 25, 2010)

csb said:


> I'm the same way with the bedtime routine! I have to admit it got worse when my grandmother was sick and then died. For the days before I always told her my standard, "I'll see you later." The final time I left I said, "Good bye," and I got the call ten minutes later that she had died. I always make sure to tell my kid and my husband, "See you in the morning," or "See you later," or something else more open ended.


I had a similar experience with my uncle. He was essentially a second father to me. The last time I saw him, as we were getting ready to leave, I shook his hand and said good-bye. Nothing spectacular, but just different than usual for us getting ready to head home. He was the picture of health but he died in a farming accident a couple of months later. I'm still a little edgy about saying "good-bye" to people close to me.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 25, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Holding a button and making a wish when you see a funeral procession.
> My sister holds her breath while passing a cemetery.


i remember the holding your breath passing a cemetary thing from when I was a kid. Also when going over RR tracks you had to touch your hand to the ceiling of the car for some reason.

I'm about as unsuperstitious as they come. Don't knock on wood - family yells at me so sometimes I do just to avoid that. Don't care about black cats, Friday the 13th, cracks or seams in walks, yada yada yada. Also don't believe in Jinxs. Case in point, this summer while emailing friends &amp; family about plans for our annual summer picnic at the beach, I made mention of our perfect record (never been rained out). Holy crap, people were freakin about how I just surely jinxed the whole thing for sure! Well, picnic day came...storms rolled thru in the early morning hrs, by noon, it was sunny &amp; hot! Lake MI has been in the 70's almost all summer, and there were good whitecaps rollin in making for great day at the beach. Jinxs?! Cracker please!


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2010)

I throw salt over my shoulder, to put a little in the devil's eye


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a thing with placemats that sorts of mimics what sports teams do as far as alternate jerseys.

We typically use these burgundy colored once for most meals, but we also have some green ones with the same pattern. I bust them out on Sunday nights, special occasions, or when I make something special.

Also, I don't really care what happens on Sunday night or Monday night football for the most part, as long as I hear the theme song, I'm all set.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 25, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Also, I don't really care what happens on Sunday night or Monday night football for the most part, as long as I hear the theme song, I'm all set.


dude, those theme songs put me in my happy place


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8Avmrhcl8A...;feature=search


----------



## Dleg (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not very superstitious, but I married into an island culture, so I have been forced to adopt many superstitions. The one that I must practice daily, is whenever I come home at night, without the kids with me, I have to wait ~5 minutes before I go inside to make sure evil spirits don't follow me into the house and get to the kids. I don't believe it, but my wife does, so I need to respect that.

Other things include not driving past the cemetery at night, staying away from a particular type of tree (the banyan tree) in the jungle, as it is the home for spirits, and, oh yeah, this is a biggie: asking (out loud) for permission to pee, in two languages, before I urinate outdoors (otherwise I will get some horrible disease "down there", I am told. Don't want that!!).

Cats in the room while you are sleeping is a no-no, too. Actually, we had a traditional medicine woman (aka witch) visit our house once after a string of bad luck, and she told us to flat-out get rid of the cat. I refused, so we settled on the night-time banishment.

We buried a round volcanic stone in front of our house for good luck, and the dug it up and discarded it later on after some bad luck because the family thought it might have actually been a cursed rock.

When my wife was pregnant, I was never allowed to stand in a doorway - get in or out, I was told, but if I just stand there, my wife would suffer a breach birth.

I also was prohibited from wearing hats while my wife was pregnant, but I can't remember why, now.

I could probably go on, but those are all that come to mind.


----------



## Dexman PE (Aug 25, 2010)

Have alot of sports superstitions. Clothing: If my team lost, I won't wear the same hats/jerseys/outfits for the next game, or if they won I will repeat any clothing outfit for the next game. I can't buy any new player jerseys because every time I bought one, the player retired/got traded/got injured. My wife is not allowed to watch any portion of the football game. She has never seen the Broncos win ever (live, either in person or on TV, even back when they won back-to-back Super Bowls). She can watch highlights or time-delayed games.

The rest of my routine is more OCD than anything. I have a set routine for showering, getting dressed on work days, the order in which I dress myself.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 25, 2010)

Dleg said:


> asking (out loud) for permission to pee, in two languages, before I urinate outdoors (otherwise I will get some horrible disease "down there", I am told. Don't want that!!).


Who is able to grant such permission without having your bits cursed?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 25, 2010)

I knock on wood.

when saying something that may "jinx" me, I always have to knock on wood.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 25, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > asking (out loud) for permission to pee, in two languages, before I urinate outdoors (otherwise I will get some horrible disease "down there", I am told. Don't want that!!).
> ...


The spirits! Ancient island residents (taotaomonas), evil war dead, etc. It's assumed that if you ask, it's OK. Sort of a politeness thing.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 26, 2010)

But you have to ask in two languages?

What if your a native and only speak one? Did I confuse myself...


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a lot of superstitions when I was playing sports back in the day. For baseball, I could never step on the foul lines or the pitcher's mound when running on and off the field. If I cut my hair or shaved prior to a game and had a great game, I had to keep the same hair length until my luck ran out.

When I was playing football I always had to call "tails" for the coin toss and we always defended the scoreboard if asked. I had to wear the same undershirt for every game and as long as we were winning, I didn't wash it.

Now I have some of the common superstitions: knock on wood, don't walk under a ladder, etc.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 26, 2010)

Playoff beards for good luck.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2010)

I no longer swim competitively, so my superstitions are all gone with the wind.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2010)

> My wife is not allowed to watch any portion of the football game. She has never seen the Broncos win ever (live, either in person or on TV, even back when they won back-to-back Super Bowls). She can watch highlights or time-delayed games.


If I tried to stop my wife from watching the Pats games, she'd go Bernard Pollard on my knees and find the first divorce lawyer out there.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 26, 2010)

When I swam competitively I had a meal ritual. Steak and baked potato at noon, and a box of Jello mix right before I left for the meet. Between the carb loading and the sugar high, I was good for the length of a meet. Big crash afterward if I didn't get pizza by eight or so.


----------



## Dexman PE (Aug 26, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Playoff beards for good luck.


I actually grew a PE beard. Stopped shaving the week I took the exam and havent shaved it off since.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 26, 2010)

Taking it to the next level I see.

I'm a Ravens fan so the playoff beard has never lasted me more than 4 weeks. Buttt I can't stand the thing after 2 weeks. Its sooo freakin itchy. I don't get how people can live with a beard every day. Normally I have a goatee normally but that doesnt itch.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 26, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I have a thing with placemats...We typically use these burgundy colored once for most meals, but we also have some green ones with the same pattern. I bust them out on Sunday nights, special occasions, or when I make something special.


I think you're confused. This is the "superstition" thread, not the "I'm a homosexual" thread.

With regards to superstitions, I have none. I have some OCD things that I do like how I order my shirts in my closet but that's about it.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 26, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I have some OCD things that I do like how I order my shirts in my closet but that's about it.


Okay, I've gotta ask... Order how? grouping? color? etc? The reason I ask... I group my clothes based on purpose (Tshirts are separate from dress shirts.... which are both separate from work (around the house) shirts........ My wife on the other hand organizes her pants/capris/whatever by size, color,etc you can think of..... She even has different hangers for each purpose....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 26, 2010)

Suits to the far right. Then blazers. Then long sleeve button up oxford work shirts. Then more casual long sleeved button up shirts. Then nicer short sleeved shirts. Then more casual short sleeved shirts. Then nice wool trousers. Then nice khakis. Then casual khakis/chinos. Then hunting paraphenalia. Shorts and t-shirts all reside in my chest of drawers. I also rotate out warm weather clothes in the winter and rotate out the cold weather clothes in the summer. Although in Charleston we have two seasons, summer and January.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 26, 2010)

No matter what I always drink a beer, or a scotch, or a wine, or some other liquor drink every day, sometimes several.

Not really sure what superstitious purpose that serves, but after a few I don't give a  about bad luck or evil spirits anymore.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 26, 2010)

^ Sir you are welcome at my table anytime! :beerchug:

@ dleg: asking for permission to pee?! puh-leeeze :Locolaugh:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 26, 2010)

^Hey, if the choice was asking for permission, or having your d&amp;*k fall off, which would you do???


----------



## csb (Aug 27, 2010)

Crap. Is that what happened to me?


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 27, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Suits to the far right. Then blazers. Then long sleeve button up oxford work shirts. Then more casual long sleeved button up shirts. Then nicer short sleeved shirts. Then more casual short sleeved shirts. Then nice wool trousers. Then nice khakis. Then casual khakis/chinos. Then hunting paraphenalia. Shorts and t-shirts all reside in my chest of drawers. I also rotate out warm weather clothes in the winter and rotate out the cold weather clothes in the summer. Although in Charleston we have two seasons, summer and January.



Amen to that! Loved wearing shorts in December when we'd go running downtown but man does August suck down there. Even April and May can get quite toasty at times......


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 27, 2010)

Dleg said:


> ^Hey, if the choice was asking for permission, or having your d&amp;*k fall off, which would you do???


I wouldn't chance it either, good call.


----------



## cement (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't have 13 unopened emails.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 27, 2010)

cement said:


> I can't have 13 unopened emails.


So do you ask someone to send another email so you can continue procrastinating?


----------



## cement (Aug 27, 2010)

I send myself one


----------



## Dleg (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 30, 2010)

I tore a front pocket of my khakis on a bus trip to Notre Dame, about five years ago. I sat down and the arm rest hooked the pocket.

But then the Spartans won the game so I couldn't sew them up. I just wear them to MSU football games. They are fairly light so they are only useable until about October usually.

The rip is just below the belt line and I don't tuck shirts generally so nobody knows.


----------



## ElSkippitoBandito (Aug 30, 2010)

Hold my breath while crossing a covered bridge. I wonder how many covered bridge failures had to happen before this superstition got started.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

I realized I had a couple while I was fishing on Saturday, probably more OCD than superstitious but I have a lucky anchor. It always goes off the front of the boat. If I use a front and a back anchor I have to use the lucky one in the front, and another anchor in the back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> The rip is just below the belt line and I don't tuck shirts generally so nobody knows.


God will know, Davey.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I realized I had a couple while I was fishing on Saturday, probably more OCD than superstitious but I have a lucky anchor.


Definitely don't want to be messing with C'Town's prized rusty anchor...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I realized I had a couple while I was fishing on Saturday, probably more OCD than superstitious but I have a lucky anchor.
> ...



It actually is very rusty. How'd you know that?

I'm guessing there is a very crude urbandictionary.com definition for a rusty anchor, but I'm not looking it up at work.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 30, 2010)

^that was a good idea on your part.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 30, 2010)

Chucktown brought up fishing and I realized I have a couple that have to do with fishing.

No bananas on the boat.

Absolutely no landing nets.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 30, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...



Hmm not sure about that but try looking up a rusty trombone.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


I looked it up for you:

rusty anchor

Having anal sex and afterwards recieving oral sex.

"After the awesome butt sex, she gave me a rusty anchor"


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2010)

^I figured you would appreciate it!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

I wonder who invents these acts/terminology for said acts.

I think our own Dleg has his own urbandictionary.com entry somewhere. I can't remember what it was, seems like it was vegetable lasagna or something.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 30, 2010)

Texas Chili Bowl?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Texas Chili Bowl?



Ble, since apparently you have no inhibitions as to what you google at work, could you please provide us with the definition, inquiring minds can't wait until 6:00.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 30, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Chili Bowl?
> ...


Sure:

texas chili bowl

Referred to in an episode of 'South Park' and that it "involves Tabasco sauce, a telephone and the anus". It can be assumed that the telephone is covered in the tabasco sauce then inserted into the recipient/victim's ass (possibly vagina for women) for maximum discomfort.

"I found out that my girlfriend was cheating on me, so, to get back at her, I gave her a Texas chili bowl then told her I found out she was cheating."


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

that is truly horrid


----------



## Paul S (Aug 30, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Sure:
> texas chili bowl
> 
> Referred to in an episode of 'South Park' and that it "involves Tabasco sauce, a telephone and the anus". It can be assumed that the telephone is covered in the tabasco sauce then inserted into the recipient/victim's ass (possibly vagina for women) for maximum discomfort.



Can one substitute a cell phone?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 30, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Sure:
> ...



I wonder what significance the phone plays? I mean why not a spoon or something, that would be more fitting for the term "Texas Chili Bowl".


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 30, 2010)

You don't eat with a telephone?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 30, 2010)

Swanson Dinner


----------

